# Mondo Grass fully submersible?



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

I am guessing that given some time, they will eventually die. I have also bought some "aquatic" plants at petsmart that weren't meant to be permanently submerged and eventually died. They even occasionally sell plants that can only be submerged for short periods of time and die if they don't get some air. The best bet is to look the plant up online and know which ones shouldn't be sold as "aquatic" and avoid them. When I walk into the pet stores now, I can pick out several different plants that are routinely sold as underwater plants, but shouldn't be, because they waste away sooner or later and you wasted whatever you paid for them.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

I understand. I guess the next time I'm there I'll get the latin name and look it up to make sure what they call "Mondo Grass" is the Mondo Grass that really belongs in a bog.

Thanks!


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Exactly how much of the mondo grass needs to be above the water line?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Most of it... bog plants usually only root in wet conditions and 3/4's of the plant is emersed. Mondo grass is a great pond plant only. roud: 
I grew some in a pot outside this past summer and it did great.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Maybe Ill try some out in my gfs newt setup thanks for the info.


----------

